# Artemis and Patriot, run free on the rodent wheel in the sky



## stargazerLily (Dec 30, 2007)

This morning when I went to check on my rats, I noticed my two remaining boys were laying curled up on their cage floor. When I approached the cage, neither boy moved, and my heart sank. Patriot was my heart rat, and I loved Artemis's sewer rat look. Both boys were around 7 months old. Cause of death is unknown, but I will be doing a necropsy, since these two are the 5th and 6th rats I've lost in the last 3 months. They are survived by their rattie "sisters" Polaris and Augusta and proceeded in death by Solara, Octavia, Draco and Bravo. Run free boys.


Patriot


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss of your ratties, and at such a young age . It is hard to even lose a rat at age 1 1/2....like I did. One major thing about our little guys....they just don't live long enough and can pass on so unexpectedly.


Rest well in rattie heaven, Artemis and Patriot :hearts.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.

It might be worth checking your carbon monoxide in your house because animals can be the first to go if there are any problems in that area.

I'm sorry you are going through this.

RIP All the ratties.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2007)

Little sweethearts. RIP. Sending comfort and hugs.


----------

